# Gentoo Deutsche Sprache wie??

## Hulk123

Hallo!

Ich habe mich entschieden Linux Gentoo auf mein Notebook draufzuspielen!

Ich habe aber davor noch eine frage!

Kann man Gentoo auch in der Deutschen Version Runterladen?

Wenn ja wo?

oder kann man das nach der Instalation einstellen?

Danke im vorraus Hulk123!

----------

## a.forlorn

Willkommen bei gentoo. Es gibt von Haus aus keine deutsche CD. Nach der Installation: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Deutsche_Lokalisierung

----------

## Hulk123

Danke für den Willkommensgruß!  :Very Happy: 

Ist Gentoo im Vergleich zu Linux Suse 10 gut??

Ich möchte Hauptsächlich W-lan auf einer Linux Distribution zum laufen kriegen!

----------

## Deever

 *Hulk123 wrote:*   

> Ist Gentoo im Vergleich zu Linux Suse 10 gut??

 Diese Frage ist es hier relativ sinnlos zu stellen...

 *Quote:*   

> Ich möchte Hauptsächlich W-lan auf einer Linux Distribution zum laufen kriegen!

 Funktioniert auf jeder Distribution äquivalent, da Kernelsache.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Herrscher

 *Hulk123 wrote:*   

> Ist Gentoo im Vergleich zu Linux Suse 10 gut??

 

Wenn Du die Frage ernst meinst, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, daß Du viel Spaß mit Gentoo haben wirst...  :Cool: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Hulk123 wrote:*   

> Danke für den Willkommensgruß! 
> 
> Ist Gentoo im Vergleich zu Linux Suse 10 gut??
> 
> Ich möchte Hauptsächlich W-lan auf einer Linux Distribution zum laufen kriegen!

 

Es kommt drauf an was man genau haben möchte. Wenn du ein System haben willst welches nicht auf deine Hardware abgestimmt sein soll, sondern diese nur unterstützt und welches du leicht bedienen möchtest (danke Yast2....  :Twisted Evil:  -> like windows), dann würde ich dir zu Suse raten. Suse hat meines erachtens viel zu viele Abhängigkeiten.  Wenn du aber ein optimal auf die Hardware abgestimmtes und immer aktuelles System haben möchtest, dann würde ich dir zu Gentoo raten. Ich würde dir aber nicht empfehlen Gentoo zu wählen wenn du ganz neu in der Linuxwelt bist.   :Wink: 

Zum Schluss noch eine Meinung von einem Internetuser über Suse:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No SuSE - Warum ich gegen SuSE bin
> 
> SuSE - eine Linux Distribution, eine unter vielen. Vielleicht eine der bekanntesten. So bekannt, das viele schon Linux mit
> ...

 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Scup wrote:*   

> Zum Schluss noch eine Meinung von einem Internetuser über Suse:
> 
>  *Quote:*   No SuSE - Warum ich gegen SuSE bin 

 

hab das auch schon oefter wo gesehen, aber ich finde das den groessten schwachsinn, den es gibt.

wer sowas zitiert ....    :Twisted Evil: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-396965.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2846226.html#2846226

cheers

PS: in letzter zeit haeufen sich hier im forum solche aehnlichen posts, wie von dir zitiert - die benutzen (oder versuchen) aber ausschliesslich gentoo! daher find ich solche aussagen nicht so gut.

----------

## B0SSA

Wenn man sich aber mit GNU/Linux auskennt und sich SuSE installiert. Dann finde ich SuSE ist keine so schlechte Distribution. Was an SuSE positiv auffällt das eine Installation auf ein Centrino Notebook sehr reibunslos verläuft. WLAN und alle ACPI Featears sind nach der Installation sofort benutzbar.

Bei GENTOO ist da noch ne menge Handarbeit zu leisten. Aber ich benutzt Gentoo auf meinem Lap. schon alleine wegen des Portage Systems. Was meiner Meinung nach Gentoo ausmacht. 

Weißst du nicht was ein Portagesystem ist dann bleib bei denem SuSE oder steck eine menge Arbeit in Gentoo. Denn nur wenn du viel Erfahrung sammelst wirst du mit Gento glücklich. 

Um mit Linux zu Arbeiten benötigst du nur ein Fluxbox,Terminal, Browser und gkrellem   :Very Happy: 

WINDOFF SUCK LINUX ROXX  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *B0SSA wrote:*   

> chon alleine wegen des Portage Systems. Was meiner Meinung nach Gentoo ausmacht. 

 

ein kenner spricht  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Um mit Linux zu Arbeiten benötigst du nur ein Fluxbox,Terminal, Browser und gkrellem  

 

ahh endlich: in terminal arbeiten un l33t sein! gut gemacht

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich persönlich habe auch nichts gegen suse, redhat und ähnlichem. Der Post war eher als witz gedacht  :Wink: . Ich benutze selber auf einem anderen PC Suse 8. Damit bin ich auch ganz zufrieden. Gentoo finde ich zwar viel besser aber ich muss sagen das auch suse ohne Probleme läuft. Das wollte ich nur nochmal richtig stellen, da du es anscheinend wohl in den falschen Hals bekommen hast..Daher SORRY..   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

sorry, aber ICH hab es nicht in den falschen hals bekommen.

da ich dieses "warum ich gegen suse bin" nicht als witz verstehe, sondern ich glaube der/die/das meint das ernst, konnte ich auch dein zitat nicht als scherz verstehen.

cheers

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Scup wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zum Schluss noch eine Meinung von einem Internetuser über Suse:
> 
> 

 

Von einem Internetuser..nicht von MIR   :Wink:  Aber naja...das ist jetzt ja auch subjektiv. Ich habe es ja richtiggestellt und damit sollte das Thema erledigt sein   :Razz: , da dieser Thread sonst total zum OT wird. Mal abgesehen davon, dass viele Dinge in diesem Text schon der Wahrheit entsprechen (damit meine ich den Aufbau und den Zweck des Yast2's)

----------

## Vortex375

Ein paar Sachen in dem Zitat finde ich gar nicht mal so falsch. Zum Beispiel hab ich dieses  *Quote:*   

> "Sieht ja aus wie DOS!".

  auch schon des öfteren von meinen (windowsnutzenden) Freunden zu hören gekriegt.

Was ich aber nicht leiden kann sind solche Linux (oder was auch immer) -Missionare, die um jeden Preis die Windows (oder SuSE) Nutzer zum "richtigen Weg" bekehren wollen. Ich finde man sollte jedem das lassen, womit er am besten zurecht kommt.

Das Problem ist, dass das ganze viel zu einseitig geschrieben wurde: Eine Distribution wie SuSE gefällt eben nicht jedem, andererseits ist Gentoo (oder eine beliebige andere Distro) aber auch nicht jedermanns Sache.

Mir persönlich gefällt Gentoo weil ich hier machen kann was ich will. Ich habe mir unter Gentoo ebenfalls einen Automounter eingerichtet und entpacke meine Archive bequem per Rechtsklick. Deswegen würde ich aber noch kein SuSE installieren. 

Bin ich nun nach meinung des Verfassers ein schlechter Linux Nutzer und sollte wieder zu Windows zurückkehren, nur weil ich bei den meisten Aufgaben eine grafische Oberfläche der Shell vorziehe?  :Confused: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

Welches Programm benutzt du denn das du mit Mausklick entpacken kannst!? Falls man fragen darf!?Das suche ich noch.

Danke.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Scup wrote:*   

> Welches Programm benutzt du denn das du mit Mausklick entpacken kannst!? Falls man fragen darf!?Das suche ich noch.

 

verwende kde, da kannst du archive sogar ohne entpacken anschauen.

und sonst kann ark bzw. karchiver das.  :Wink: 

cheers

----------

## tobiasbeil

@all @offtopic

was hat das jetzt mit deutscher lokalisation zu tun ?

@all @topic

ich finde man könnte in diesem thread etwas konkreter werden.

ich bin selber grad dabei auf deutsch umzustellen und es gibt mind.

ein dutzend weitere howtos und wiki zum thema als der eine popelige

(und schlechte) link von weiter oben. tatsächlich gibt es kaum ein

thema in gentoo was soviele verschiedene ansätze hergibt wie

die lokalisation.

also ich musste das alles tun damits einigermassen tut:

/etc/locales.build => neue de locales mit uutf-8 rein

glibc neu kompilieren

alle packete die bisher kein unicode hatten neucompilieren

/etc/env.d/02locale => alle 15 variablen auf "de_DE.UTF-8@euro" oder "de_DE.UTF-8" setzen.

/etc/env.d/70less => LESSCHARSET="utf-8" setzen

mc => nochmal mit +slang kompilieren, weil +unicode alleine nciht ausreicht.

/etc/conf.d/consolefont => auf "lat9w-16" setzen, alles andere hat nciht gefunzt, translation auf "8859-1_to_uni".

/etc/conf.d/keymaps => auf "de-latin1-nodeadkeys" setzen

das eine howto da oben brachte mir garnix.

und trotzdem geht nicht wirklich alles.

denn, wenn ich zum beispiel "man bla" eingebe dann kommt:

"Keine Handbuch-Seite fr bla" <= da fehlt das "ü" im "fr" !!!

weiss jemand ne wirklich vollständige methode auf unicode/utf-8 umzusteigen ???

EDIT:

und meine MP3 listen in xmms und bmp sehen auch scheisse aus,

weil die meisten mp3 in samba foldern gespeichert werden,

öüä wird da auch als kasten dargestellt, am schlimmsten sind

dann die konfigurationsdialoge, die sind teilweise totaler mist

auf deutsch, da war mir das englische schon lieber, denn aus

einem ü wird dann gleich mal 5 bytes buchstabensalat...

EDIT2:

und nochwas ist mir seitdem aufgefallen,

wenn ich "~" drücke, erscheint es nicht sofort, zum einen.

zum anderen kommt es vor, dass anscheinend bestimmte

zeichenfolgen starken einfluss auf die console haben,

beispielsweise verschwinden mal eben einige zeichen meines

promts statt "gentoo pfand # befehl -parameter" => "gentobefehl -parameter".

nach eingabe von "clear" ist aber alles wieder normal.

weiss niemand bescheid wies richtig funzt ??Last edited by tobiasbeil on Wed Nov 09, 2005 1:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   Welches Programm benutzt du denn das du mit Mausklick entpacken kannst!? Falls man fragen darf!?Das suche ich noch. 
> 
> verwende kde, da kannst du archive sogar ohne entpacken anschauen.
> 
> und sonst kann ark bzw. karchiver das. 
> ...

 

oder xarchive oder mit dem mc  :Smile: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *kil wrote:*   

>  *_hephaistos_ wrote:*    *Scup wrote:*   Welches Programm benutzt du denn das du mit Mausklick entpacken kannst!? Falls man fragen darf!?Das suche ich noch. 
> 
> verwende kde, da kannst du archive sogar ohne entpacken anschauen.
> 
> und sonst kann ark bzw. karchiver das. 
> ...

 

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scup hat folgendes geschrieben: 
> 
> Welches Programm benutzt du denn das du mit Mausklick entpacken kannst!? Falls man fragen darf!?Das suche ich noch. 
> ...

 

Danke für eure Tips.Ich werde es direkt heute Abend nach der Arbeit mal ausprobieren..Danke.

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tobiasbeil hat folgendes geschrieben: 
> 
> @all @offtopic 
> ...

 

Es hat nichts mit der Überschrift zu tun. Es wurde aber vom Verfasser in seinem Beitrag ebenfalls noch das Thema Suse angeschnitten. Damit hatte es bisher sehr wohl was zu tun. Aber zum Titel dieses Threads passt es nicht. Da muss ich dir schon Recht geben. Ich werde deine localisierung heute Abend mal mit meiner vergleichen. Vielleicht kann ich ja ein paar Sachen dazu posten. 

MfG

----------

## Neo_0815

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> @all @offtopic
> 
> /etc/env.d/02locale => alle 15 variablen auf "de_DE.UTF-8@euro" oder "de_DE.UTF-8" setzen.
> 
> 

 

Warum alle 15?

Ein "LC_ALL + LANG + GDM_LANG" macht dies wesentlich einfacher und man erreicht dasselbe.

Gruß

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *Neo_0815 wrote:*   

>  *tobiasbeil wrote:*   @all @offtopic
> 
> /etc/env.d/02locale => alle 15 variablen auf "de_DE.UTF-8@euro" oder "de_DE.UTF-8" setzen.
> 
>  
> ...

 

hab ich aus nem PDF so und es tut auch.

ich werde aber die restlichen zeilen auskommentieren

und gucken obs irgendwo kracht...

EDIT:

ich hab irgendwo gelesen bitstream vera sei unicodefähig.

also habe in xmms die playlistfont von adobe-irgendwas in bitstream-vera-sans geändert

=> es tut!!

nur der bmp zeigt mir partout keine umlaute an... obwohl ers laut wiki howto "ab-werk" unterstützt.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Hallo!

Tut mir leid, dass ich diesen Thread "missbrauche", allerdings wurde das thema, das ich jetzt vorbringe oft angeschnitten, aber niemals wirklich gelöst...

Und zwar folgendes:

Unicode + ncurses

1. Die unicode-How-Tos sind ziemlich verschieden...

So soll man nach HowTo1 de_DE.utf8 nehmen und laut HowTo2 de_DE.UTF-8

Ein "locale -a" listet mir auch nur de_DE.utf8 auf...

Nach dem Setzen von de_DE.UTF-8/UTF-8 in der locales.build und dem neukompilieren von der glibc ändert sich das auch nicht.... Immernoch de_DE.utf8... Auch mit "localedef -i de_DE -f UTF-8 de_DE.UTF-8" wird kein de_DE.UTF-8 angelegt...

Aber nun zum ncurses-Problem:

Es tritt mit iptraf und dem make menuconfig vom Kernel auf. Viele andere ncurses-Programme nutze ich auch nicht...

Ach ja.. Und es tritt nur in der bash auf... Nicht in xterm

Zur veranschaulichung ein paar Screenshots:

1. make menuconfig mit de_DE.utf8

2. iptraf mit de_DE.utf8

3. make menuconfig mit de_DE.UTF-8 (die eigentlich gar nicht existiert)

4. iptraf mit de_DE.UTF-8 (die eigentlich gar nicht existiert)

5. make menuconfig mit TERM=xterm (unter bash)

6. So sollte make menuconfig aussehen, und so SAH es vor der unicode-Umstellung (die schon länger her ist) auch aus (Screenshot von make menuconfig im xterm)

In /etc/rc.conf ist UNICODE auf yes

In /etc/conf.d/consolefont stehen

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

----------

## tobiasbeil

die utf-8 existieren nicht weil du die zuerst erzeugen musst,

kannst glibc mit userlocales neukompilieren wenn dir langweilig ist

aber es geht glaub auch anders, man muss nur die entsprechende

locale in /etc/locales.build eintragen, z.B. "de_DE.UTF-8/UTF-8",

dann mit localedef erzeugen, leider weis ich nicht genau wie das

für UTF-8 geht. Vielleicht kannst ja adaptieren von der Syntax

für utf8:

```
localedef -c -f UTF-8 -i de_DE de_DE.utf8
```

ich kanns nicht für UTF-8 umsetzen, aus der man page werd ich auch net schlau...

sorry.

----------

## Neo_0815

Its now workign fine.

Forgot a -  in UTF8

regards

----------

